# Batteries



## jvanrooyen00 (22/5/18)

Which make of battery is best suited for a 3 battery regulated mod?


Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

jvanrooyen00 said:


> Which make of battery is best suited for a 3 battery regulated mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately there is no easy answer to your question, so forgive the following lecture.

Firstly, the brand name has nothing to do with it at all. What you are looking for is a battery with a proper rating in terms of output power and duration it can provide that output for. The duration is provided in terms of mAh (miliamphours) The output or in fact max power draw is provided as CDR on Amperes.

I will link you to a YouTube channel of battery mooch below and advise you to please watch his videos on this topic. The contain valuable information and saves me boring you with lecturing you further.

As a general rule, Samsung 25R, Samsung 30Q, LG HB2 Sony VTC5's are all regularly used but if your mod has particular requirements in terms of CDR, then please follow those. Only one thing, stay away from cheap batteries. Many are counterfeit and dangerous. Just because you have a regulated mod does not protect you if you use the wrong or crappy battery. Your mod has no way of knowing what the battery is capable of.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q

Best regards and happy safe vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## jvanrooyen00 (22/5/18)

Thank you for the valuable lecture...hehe
I am sure it wil help me a lot.


Raindance said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no easy answer to your question, so forgive the following lecture.
> 
> ...



Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

jvanrooyen00 said:


> Thank you for the valuable lecture...hehe
> I am sure it wil help me a lot.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


@jvanrooyen00 , if I may suggest to just pop over to the "introduce yourself" thread and just tell us a bit about yourself. It is a lot easier and comfortable for people to assist you when we know a bit about you, where you are in your vape journey etc. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

Excellent post @Raindance 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jvanrooyen00 (22/5/18)

Ok this is gonna sound silly but..im new to this app. How do i go about doing that?


Raindance said:


> @jvanrooyen00 , if I may suggest to just pop over to the "introduce yourself" thread and just tell us a bit about yourself. It is a lot easier and comfortable for people to assist you when we know a bit about you, where you are in your vape journey etc.
> 
> Regards



Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

jvanrooyen00 said:


> Ok this is gonna sound silly but..im new to this app. How do i go about doing that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Not knowledgeable on the app, but click this link and reply to the thread as you did here.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Regards


----------



## Zebeebee (22/5/18)

Hi and welcome here. There are lots of friendlies on this forum hehe.

As Raindance said there is no easy answer but I can almost fully agree to watch some of Mooch's videos to get some knowledge from a true specialist in the industry. His videos are very entertaining and the information is worth gold in this industry.

There are so many scenarios in this case. Such as if you want long battery life vs one that can draw a lot of power. Unfortunately, there is no one size fits all solution when it comes to batteries. I generally like longer battery life like 3000mah so I prefer the Samsung 30Q (Pinkies) as they are easily available without too many cases of fakes yet. The LG HG2's (chocolates) were a viable option in the past for long battery life, however, there are too many rewraps and fakes on the market I wouldn't chance it without prior knowledge where the unit is coming from. 

Its all going to be up to preference and vaping style or what you wish to achieve hence the Mooch videos.

A regulated mod will be less punishing than a mech mod but a general rule of thumb is still to be safe and within limits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jvanrooyen00 (22/5/18)

Thank you i am most definetly going to do that.


Raindance said:


> Not knowledgeable on the app, but click this link and reply to the thread as you did here.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/
> 
> Regards



Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jvanrooyen00 (22/5/18)

Thank you. I had pinkies in mine but dit not "marry" them from the start. Had a two battery mod and just got a third battery when i started using my wismec gen 3. Your insite is truly helpfull.


Zebeebee said:


> Hi and welcome here. There are lots of friendlies on this forum hehe.
> 
> As Raindance said there is no easy answer but I can almost fully agree to watch some of Mooch's videos to get some knowledge from a true specialist in the industry. His videos are very entertaining and the information is worth gold in this industry.
> 
> ...



Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/5/18)

jvanrooyen00 said:


> Which make of battery is best suited for a 3 battery regulated mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



LG HG2, Samsung 25R R5, Samsung 30Q, Sony VTC6, Sony VTC5. They'll all work. Have used them all in my 3 battery mods. Never even had a warm battery and I build low.......very low.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

